# another 55 gallon



## soulpride (Aug 30, 2009)

i was wondering if i can put 6 pundamilia nyererei mwanza in a 55 gallon they r about 1.5.


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

Yes.

I have 2M:6F P. nyererei in a single species 55 gallon tank and they are now full grown, breeding and doing well.

Kevin


----------

